# STOP HIDING, little [email protected][email protected] !!!



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

My dilemma, tens of thousands of baitfish UNDER the pier where I would need my cast net to learn how to limbo. Do those metal tube-style traps work or any other ideas ?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Have someone cannonball on one side of the pier, wait one second, and then cast on the other side. But in all honesty my buddy has a square style trap and gets a decent amount of pinfish from it


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

wallace1 said:


> Have someone cannonball on one side of the pier, wait one second, and then cast on the other side. But in all honesty my buddy has a square style trap and gets a decent amount of pinfish from it


Hilarious but I'll bet that would work !!! Is there a reason you use the square and not the tube ?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll ask him the next time I see him but I'm honestly not sure


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

S A B I K I
Is all you need. 
I think public piers (beach piers)don't allow nets to be thrown.

If it's a personal pier, and all your trying to catch is a pinfish, then use the sabiki with tiny pieces of squid on each hook. Gauranteed to catch those baitfish under your pier

Sabiki is $2.50


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

These were LYs, don't think I'd have much luck with a sabiki there, lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

LYs, Cigs, Sardines, Pinfish... All of them baitfish type fishies love a squid or shrimp tipped sabiki rig.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BamaMike said:


> These were LYs, don't think I'd have much luck with a sabiki there, lol


You are completely wrong.


I hope you were joking.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I can throw my net under the pier as long as there is a foot or 2 between it and the water..... just sayin, lol


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

These LYs are about 2 and a half inches long, I don't see them eating a half inch sabiki


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

jaster said:


> I can throw my net under the pier as long as there is a foot or 2 between it and the water..... just sayin, lol


I'd sure love to see your technique brutha


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its a weird one. Happy to show ya. Need a short net. I throw/spin my sons 5ft when I gitta get under the dock!. I just hold the horn get it spining and let go. Opens atleast half way. 18" off the water is about the lowest I have tried.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Imagining what you're tryin to say and I'm going to go out on a limb and say you pre-twist the horn and do a near straight up drop so that it spins open and gets 25-40% net circumference under the pier... Close ?


----------



## randyaderhold (May 29, 2015)

if the shoal is tight and not roaming to much a small sabiki Will get them, you may not find the small hook size at walmart though ( hook size 14 or 16 I think), also use the red flash in day and the green at night and low light. Also a light weight, cannon ball a 1 oz in and you'll run off the whole bunch.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

That explains a lot , thanks Randy!


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Large schools of bait will be at the Octagon pier. They will go across the sandbar, just wait for them. 12' bait net and you got all you need.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

BamaMike said:


> These LYs are about 2 and a half inches long, I don't see them eating a half inch sabiki


You can get sabikis much smaller than that. I second the sabiki notion...would be a lot easier than a cast net.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you, looking into that option. Anyone know where I can get the tiny sabikis locally at a fair price ?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

BamaMike said:


> Thank you, looking into that option. Anyone know where I can get the tiny sabikis locally at a fair price ?


Locally to who? Mobile,destin, Panama City?


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol, sorry....guess that would help huh ? Im in Cantonment but I'm willing to travel a bit if its a killer deal.


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Walmart sells them and they seem to be cheaper there too. Get a size 4 or 6 those tend to work better for me


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Gold hook rig!!!! 2-3 lbs line with small gold hooks tied on with dropper loops every 4-5 inches or so. fish it like a sabiki rig. You will load up on bait fast! Good luck to you!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not know if any B&T carries this brand in the Pensacola area. I get them from Half Hitch B&T. I get them because they are the cheapest in cost.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I did pick up a few sabikis and will use them in between killing the elwise with the cast net


----------

